# Tex Star Labs



## shock (May 20, 2005)

Hi guys, I am new here and just recently picked up some gear from Tex Star Labs for my first cycle.  I got their dbol and test enthanate and was wondering if you guys have ever had experience with this lab? How are the products? People that I personally know who have used it, like it, but I would like to get some more thoughts on it. Also, I would appreciate pictures if you guys happen to have any. Thanks, John


----------



## max lift (May 20, 2005)

I cant help you on that but welcome to anasci anyhow,


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Haven't heard of them bro...but if others have taken it (hopefully more than 2) than it should be some reliable gear. Considering of course you got it from the same place they have


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

Nothing here on Tex Star Labs...good luck.


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> Nothing here on Tex Star Labs...good luck.



Thanks for letting us know...lol


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

What's that supposed to mean you dink?


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> What's that supposed to mean you dink?



I just wanted to thank you for informing us that you have no idea on This particular subject.  And the term "DINK" is only for our beloved Tee


----------



## Bizarro (May 20, 2005)

A thousand apologies Oracle.  Dink is for Tee....Dink is for Tee...ok got it.


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 20, 2005)

i still dont even understand the whole dink thing........must be underground homo lingo from oracles s & m clubs


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

Bizarro said:
			
		

> A thousand apologies Oracle.  Dink is for Tee....Dink is for Tee...ok got it.



Ok well i hope it has embedded in your mind.  Try not to forget.  He gets jealous when that "name" is shared with others.


----------



## tee (May 20, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Ok well i hope it has embedded in your mind.  Try not to forget.  He gets jealous when that "name" is shared with others.


Yep, your too funny for me!  :moon:


----------



## ORACLE (May 20, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Yep, your too funny for me!  :moon:



Thanks man i needed that like a sharp stick to the eye :molepoke:


----------



## Drifter (May 25, 2005)

shock said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I am new here and just recently picked up some gear from Tex Star Labs for my first cycle.  I got their dbol and test enthanate and was wondering if you guys have ever had experience with this lab? How are the products? People that I personally know who have used it, like it, but I would like to get some more thoughts on it. Also, I would appreciate pictures if you guys happen to have any. Thanks, John



TSL ( Tex Star Labs ) is one of the Best UG labs in the US today . Unfortunitly he doesn't ship to canada .
I Know lots of people who swear by using his stuff and his high dose stuff is reletivly painless to shoot with a comparison to others including Name brand factory's like BD . 
If you have a source for his stuff it is good and you will love the results from it providing you train rite and eat , rest propperly
I hope you fell a little more at ease if not I can give you some more info on him.

BTW I am by no meens a rep for anybody


----------



## kell11 (May 25, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> i still dont even understand the whole dink thing........must be underground homo lingo from oracles s & m clubs


at least a third of the threads spiral in that direction...T & O bumpin' dikheds.
I think its funny,we need the love/hate squabbl...always gives me a chuckle to see they're still in love...makes me feel like Im watching a Hallmark movie.
OH YES, TexStar? nada,brada. T and O made me forget the Q.


----------



## booyams (Jun 3, 2005)

I have use the TEX STAR EQ and TEST in the past and it was good gear.  I didnt see the gains I have seen using the same MG of QV so its all diff. I guess....

BOOYAMS

holla


----------



## Stuart (Jun 16, 2005)

Their winstrol is seriously painful like some of their blends but the deca is pretty smooth. I personally think it is underdosed. IMHO


----------



## latino~heat (Jun 16, 2005)

Never heard of 'em..from the sound of it, their in texas??? :welcome:  by the way....


----------



## Drifter (Jun 16, 2005)

Stuart said:
			
		

> Their winstrol is seriously painful like some of their blends but the deca is pretty smooth. I personally think it is underdosed. IMHO



Ive seen there lab reports and there far from underdoesd but each to there own


----------



## Stuart (Jun 17, 2005)

latino~heat said:
			
		

> Never heard of 'em..from the sound of it, their in texas??? :welcome:  by the way....


If that welcome is for me then Muchas Gracias'


----------



## remylebeau (Jul 19, 2005)

They're private with only 1 reseller, so I'm not surprised that not many have heard of them. Very good lab...top notch stuff.


----------



## Pitbull (Aug 27, 2005)

Texc Star labs is top notch imo.......


----------



## Zaven (Aug 27, 2005)

they are still to be considered one of the best...


----------

